# Apple Watch et autre environnement [WAS L'erreur d'Apple...]



## Membre supprimé 167140 (20 Septembre 2014)

A mon avis, l'erreur d'Apple est d'avoir conçu un produit nécessitant un appareil iOS.

Rappelons-nous de l'*iPod*, ouvert sur le monde Windows, qui a converti de nombreux utilisateurs au Mac.

*L'Apple Watch pourrait avoir un rôle identique* : compatible Android, elle aurait pu convertir de nombreux utilisateurs à l'iPhone !

_Qu'en pensez-vous ?_


----------



## OlivierMarly (20 Septembre 2014)

2 choses:

la première: que iPod n'est pas compatible windows mais iTunes qui permet de synchroniser un iPod. Rendre compatible la watch nécessiterait de réécrire beaucoup de codes avec les risques inhérents: compatibilité et instabilité.

La deuxième: que il y a déjà un fil créé dans réagissez.

la watch n'est pas qu'un accessoire, ça inaugure un nouvel écosystème dont on ne voit encore que le sommet de l'iceberg. Voir Internet Of Things  sur Google ou autres moteurs.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> 2 choses:
> 
> la première: que iPod n'est pas compatible windows mais iTunes qui permet de synchroniser un iPod. Rendre compatible la watch nécessiterait de réécrire beaucoup de codes avec les risques inhérents: compatibilité et instabilité.
> 
> ...



La watch n'est pas encore dans le commerce


----------



## OlivierMarly (21 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> La watch n'est pas encore dans le commerce



Ca on sait.


----------



## Membre supprimé 167140 (28 Septembre 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> 2 choses :
> 
> La première : que l'iPod n'est pas compatible Windows mais iTunes qui permet de synchroniser un iPod. Rendre compatible la watch nécessiterait de réécrire beaucoup de codes avec les risques inhérents : compatibilité et instabilité.
> 
> ...



2 choses :

La première : il aurait fallu faire un effort de réécriture mais Apple a déjà montré qu'elle en était capable (iTunes, Safari, QuickTime) et au delà de l'effort informatique (c'est leur métier après tout), *l'enjeu est avant tout stratégique et commercial*.

La deuxième : j'aurais dû positionner cet article dans la rubrique Réagissez ou répondre à un fil déjà créé.

Effectivement, l'Apple Watch n'est pas qu'un accessoire, elle inaugure un nouvel écosystème, ce qui n'est pas incompatible avec ma première remarque : c'est justement *une raison importante pour la rendre compatible Android afin d'attirer des clients vers l'iPhone*.


----------



## OlivierMarly (29 Septembre 2014)

d'accord mais compatible comment?
Via les applications? ça veut dire réécrire tout le code des applis. Quel intérêt? La plupart existent dans les 2 mondes.
Via iTunes pour permettre la synchro des android? why not, mais ça impliquerait logiquement que apple se mette à gérer les apps android... improbable.

Quand tu dis stratégie: je suis d'accord, quand tu dis que c'est une erreur: je suis moins catégorique. L'approche de iPhone est très ciblé avec un écosystème qui lui est propre, l'ouvrir à des tiers dilue le message et induit une égalité de traitement entre les 2 univers. C'est comme si tu disais que Ferrari devrait faire des voitures compatibles avec les périphériques Ford ou Renault... (valable aussi dans l'autre sens, mettez Apple où vous voulez).

Ici, ce n'est pas le positionnement d'un produit qui est en cause mais le positionnement de la marque. Que ce positionnement soit surfait, c'est possible, mais c'est le choix de la marque qui semble assez leur réussir ces dernières années. Le danger en devenant "universel" serait de banaliser la marque et de l'inscrire dans une compétition basée sur la guerre des prix/perf. 

L'iPod a été un cheval de Troie, l'iPhone est un marqueur de valeur. Itunes est compatible PC et Mac, c'est à cet endroit là que se joue les comptabilités, avec itunes, ils ont une machine de guerre qu'ils peuvent faire évoluer assez facilement sans avoir à révolutionner les développements ni les esprits, iTunes est perçue comme un mal nécessaire, contrairement à l'iPhone qui est un "must have". Samsung étant le "must have" des android.

Quant aux parts de marchés, si on considère par modèle, iPhone est devant. Si on considère la pénétration de l'OS; Android est devant mais avec une multitude de marques et de modèles, tous n'étant pas à la hauteur des attentes. Et là, il y a un risque que Apple ne veut pas prendre: pâtir des déconvenues liées à des marques tierces. Qui de Apple ou de LG/SAMSUNG/MOTOROLA est responsable de bugs? Le consommateur va logiquement aller au plus vite en incriminant la marque qu'il a sous les yeux.

"qui trop embrasse mal étreint".


----------



## jack-from-souss (3 Octobre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> La watch n'est pas encore dans le commerce



Merci captain obvious


----------



## Membre supprimé 167140 (23 Octobre 2014)

Oui j'imaginais une compatibilité, même partielle, via les applications. Exemple : l'application Santé disponible aussi sur Android, avec un peu moins de fonctions tout de même pour laisser la priorité à l'iPhone.

Je suis plutôt d'accord avec ton point de vue sur la stratégie et le positionnement (et globalement le reste de ton message), j'imaginais simplement qu'une compatibilité partielle aurait pu être une petite concession d'Apple pour faire venir des clients vers l'iPhone.

Peut-être que le fait que je ne porte plus de montres depuis des années biaise un peu l'analyse que j'ai des caractéristiques de cette future montre... ;-)


----------



## kaos (28 Octobre 2014)

Cette montre fait rêver, l'interface est incroyable, j'ai halluciné en voyant la vidéo, Apple a fait super fort, je crois que c'est la plus belle innovation depuis le départ de steeve Jobs.

Sur le reste, a part faire des machines qu'on peut pas ouvrir ou Pimper ...bref !

Je trouve dommage quApple impose un iPhone 5 minimum, surement qu'IOS8 est obligatoire ?
J'ai vraiment pas les moyens de mettre 500 euros dans un smartphone


----------



## Vanton (26 Novembre 2014)

On sait depuis peu que la montre fera faire une partie de ses calculs graphiques par l'iPhone auquel elle est liée de façon à ménager son autonomie. Et que la gestion des app sur la montre se fera depuis l'iPhone... Pour avoir une app sur la montre il faudra installer une app sur son tel. Un peu comme sont gérés les widgets dans iOS 8.

Envisager une ouverture vers android dans ce contexte semble donc absolument impossible aujourd'hui. 

Quant aux usages de cette montre... J'ai tendance à me montrer sceptique. Mon sentiment c'est qu'Apple a plus réfléchi (brillamment) à la façon de nous la vendre qu'à l'intérêt qu'il y aurait à l'utiliser... 

Pour l'iPod puis l'iPhone le discours marketing reposait sur les usages. 1000 chansons dans votre poche. Tout un programme. "A revolutionary mobile phone, a wide screen iPod with touch controls, a break-through internet communication device". Là encore, tout un programme.

L'Apple Watch a été présentée en suivant trois axes, comme l'iPhone : une montre personnalisable, un nouveau moyen intime de se connecter et communiquer et un compagnon de santé. 

La montre, c'est à mon sens la partie la plus réussie. Les multiples cadrans et le côté personnalisable des bracelets et des boîtiers, c'est avoir compris ce qu'est une montre, c'est à dire moins un objet utilitaire qu'un bijou. 

Le moyen de communiquer... J'ai peur que ce soit trop anecdotique. Le battement de cur échangé c'est superbe, la possibilité de s'envoyer des dessins c'est mignon, mais qui irait mettre 350 sur la table pour ça ? 

Le compagnon de santé, lui, se résume à un capteur de rythme cardiaque et un accéléromètre qui détermine les mouvements du poignet pendant la journée... On aurait pu s'attendre à beaucoup mieux. Ça me semble vraiment léger également. Mais n'étant pas du tout sportif je me dis que c'est de toute façon un point qui ne me parle que peu.

Enfin le dernier point, c'est l'interface. Je ne suis pas certain que le fait d'utiliser un écran de 1,5" avec une couronne pour zoomer soit suffisamment confortable. La tentation risque d'être grande de sortir son iPhone de sa poche pour répondre à la moindre notification tant l'usage de la montre pour faire autre chose que de l'affichage d'infos en temps réel risque d'être laborieux. 

Et cette forme de sollicitation permanente que va représenter cet écran vibrant greffé à notre poignet et s'activant au moindre message, mail, etc. risque d'être tellement envahissante... 

Bref, le succès à long terme (je ne m'inquiète pas à court terme, l'image d'Apple et la curiosité aidant) est à mon avis loin d'être évident.


----------



## fousfous (12 Décembre 2014)

Bah pour les notifications il suffit juste de choisir ce que l'on ne veut pas comme on fait déjà sur l'iPhone...
Et j'espère qu'il sera possible de ne plus avoir besoin de faire vibrer l'iPhone et que seule la Watch sonnera, pour une discretion maximale (surtout vu le bruit que fait le vibreur de l'iPhone 5S).


----------



## kaos (13 Décembre 2014)

C'est grandiose ce qu'apple a fait, "ok le tactile c'est nous qui l'avont inventé, vous nous avez tous copiés, on ré invente la molette" et ils l'ont magnifiquemen bien fait


----------



## fousfous (13 Décembre 2014)

kaos a dit:


> C'est grandiose ce qu'apple a fait, "ok le tactile c'est nous qui l'avont inventé, vous nous avez tous copiés, on ré invente la molette" et ils l'ont magnifiquemen bien fait



Apple n'a jamais prétendue avoir inventé le tactile... (Quoi que le Newton était déjà tactile)
Et pour la molette il est bien précisé que ça existe depuis des siècles, par contre cette utilisation de la molette personne n'y avait pensé avant et c'est ça qui est révolutionnaire.


----------



## kaos (13 Décembre 2014)

Quand je dis qu'apple a inventé le tactile j'entends par là que c'est eux qui l'ont réellement poussé a son paroxysmes et démocratisé .
Voila pourquoi dans cette direction ils n'ont plus rien a prouver et ils vont faie pareil avec la molette, ça existe deja mais ils se le sont approprié de façon excise ...

Quand aux fonctions etc ... je ne connais pas encore bien le produit pour me faire une idée precise


----------



## fousfous (13 Décembre 2014)

De toute façon niveau fonction ce que j'attendais c'était un peut une sorte d'iPod Nano avec un peu plus de connexion, l'Apple Watch a largement dépassé mes espérances.
Après j'aimerai bien qu'il doit possible de désactiver le suivi des déplacements et tout qui ne me servira pas (mais comme c'est déjà pas possible sur l'iPhone j'en doute).


----------



## diegue (16 Décembre 2014)

Ne serait ce que pour ma culture personnelle j'aimerais savoir ce qui empêche l'iphone 4S d'être compatible avec l'Apple watch ? ça va au delà d'iOS puisque iOS8 est compatible avec l'iPhone 4S.
Merci de votre aide


----------



## fousfous (16 Décembre 2014)

Problème de puissance je pense, si l'iPhone doit faire les calculs de l'Apple Watch y a pas intérêt qu'il soit à l'agonie.


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (14 Janvier 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Le moyen de communiquer... J'ai peur que ce soit trop anecdotique. Le battement de cur échangé c'est superbe, la possibilité de s'envoyer des dessins c'est mignon, mais qui irait mettre 350 sur la table pour ça ?





Moi, et même plutôt le prix de deux iPhone(s), puis de deux Apple Watch, un amour a distance qui se rapprocheras bien plus que ceux qui vivent dans la même maison, 350 kilomètres à quelques nanomètre de ma peau...


----------



## Vanton (18 Janvier 2015)

Ipadhenry97 a dit:


> Moi, et même plutôt le prix de deux iPhone(s), puis de deux Apple Watch, un amour a distance qui se rapprocheras bien plus que ceux qui vivent dans la même maison, 350 kilomètres à quelques nanomètre de ma peau...



Mouais... Autant faire du skype ou du facetime... Parce que 2100&#8364; (iphones compris) pour quelques vibrations échangées entre deux amants... On a vu plus vivant comme échange. Et ça paye quelques billets de train... 

Tiens... Soudainement, après ces quelques mots, mon esprit lubrique vient de s'éveiller...  J'entrevois de nouvelles possibilités pour ce joujou vibrant.... Mais ça risque de ne pas plaire à Apple... ;-)


----------



## chinoisurfer (18 Janvier 2015)

Perso le plus reproche à mon sens a faire à Apple, est le faite de ne pas avoir proposer de molène pour gaucher. On se croirait dans les années 90 ou précédente ou l'on forfait les gens à être droitier. 
Pour ma part et rien que pour cela c'est niet !


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (18 Janvier 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Mouais... Autant faire du skype ou du facetime... Parce que 2100 (iphones compris) pour quelques vibrations échangées entre deux amants... On a vu plus vivant comme échange. Et ça paye quelques billets de train...
> 
> Tiens... Soudainement, après ces quelques mots, mon esprit lubrique vient de s'éveiller...  J'entrevois de nouvelles possibilités pour ce joujou vibrant.... Mais ça risque de ne pas plaire à Apple... ;-)




Oui certes mais FaceTime pas assez discret  
Mais j'hésite encore ou au pire nous revendrons, car a la place on se verrais bien se payer quelques loyers ^^ 

J'y y songer également  pour ça que je prendrais le modèle 42mm


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2015)

J'ai assez hate de la voir cette Apple Watch , surtout pour les fonctions sur le sport


----------



## cillab (20 Janvier 2015)

tout ces discours pour une montre en plastic  on marche sur la téte  Mr SÉGALA  a dit une ROLEX sinon rien


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2015)

C'est pas en plastique une Rolex ??


----------



## cillab (20 Janvier 2015)

oui a  VINTIMILLE


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2015)

ça me surprend pas des Suisses 

rien ne vaut le Made in Jura


----------



## cillab (21 Janvier 2015)

AH! tu a raison JURA  rien ne vaut le pays basques  mais VINTIMILLE c'et la frontiere ITALIENNE  change ton gps lol:souriregoutte::souriregoutte:


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2015)

Je vais le mettre a jour


----------



## John McClane (24 Janvier 2015)

chinoisurfer a dit:


> Perso le plus reproche à mon sens a faire à Apple, est le faite de ne pas avoir proposer de molène pour gaucher. On se croirait dans les années 90 ou précédente ou l'on forfait les gens à être droitier.
> Pour ma part et rien que pour cela c'est niet !



La montre sera orientable de l'autre côté pour les gauchers qui veulent la porter sur le poignet droit. Elle est donc compatible pour les gauchers.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2015)

c'est déjà un bon point


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2015)

Je vais essayer de donner mon point de vue.
En tant que consommateur, je ne pense pas que le fait que la montre soit dépendante, soit réellement un problème. Mon problème à moi, c'est plutôt de quel appareil elle dépend. Dans le sens, où personnellement, je préfèrerais lier la montre à ma tablette (qui contiendrait donc la carte SIM), pour carrément supprimer le smartphone... J'utilise la montre en déplacement, la tablette rangée dans mon sac quand je suis posé, ou chez moi. Une montre indépendante, n'apporterait pas grand chose si ce n'est enlever l'autonomie à mon avis. La seule chose que je verrais ajouter sur la montre pour la rendre plus indépendante, c'est le GPS, histoire de vraiment pouvoir faire du sport sans autre appareil, après, la plupart du temps, on a de toute manière un sac avec soit, pour ranger l'autre appareil...

Du point de vue marketing, c'est aussi un avantage de proposer une dépendance, car le consommateur intéressé devra forcément posséder un autre appareil pour profiter pleinement de la montre. Donc au lieu de vendre une tablette à l'un, une montre à l'autre, et bien on vend les deux aux deux personnes.

Pour résumer, je ne vois pas la montre devenir un objet indépendant, mais par contre, je vois la fin du duo smartphone/tablette arriver (on choisira entre deux, et vu la taille des smartphones de plus en plus grands, je prévoirai même que le smartphone et la tablette ne deviennent plus qu'un de toute manière). Tout comme quelqu'un qui est sur PC, ne pourra pas l'abandonner pour une tablette, mais une tablette peut très bien compléter une expérience PC (en tout cas, moi, je n'utilise pas ma tablette de la même manière que mon PC, et je ne pourrais pas me passer de l'un ou de l'autre aujourd'hui).


----------



## Defcon (24 Janvier 2015)

Salut à tous )))

@chinoisurfer : il me semble que la montre peut se porter indépendamment au poignet droit ou gauche. Je ne vois pas ce qui empêche Apple d'offrir une option permettant d'inverser l'affichage et ainsi permettre à tout le monde de la porter.

Concernant cette montre, je vais très certainement craquer. Elle résout l'un de mes soucis principaux au quotidien. Lorsque je travaille, je ne peux pas toujours me saisir de mon téléphone plongé au fond de ma poche. Quand il vibre, impossible de savoir si il s'agit d'un client auquel je dois répondre ou d'un proche dont je peux reporter la discussion.

L'autonomie limitée ne me touchera pas non plus, je ne bosse jamais 19h00 de suite ... Cette montre aura pour vocation d'être à mon poignet uniquement en journée au travail, en soirée ou en sortie le WE je ressortirai mes bonnes vieilles tocantes.

Au delà des futurs acheteurs qui l'achèteront avant tout pour la montrer et se montrer, l'Apple Watch ne sera intéressante que pour ceux qui comme moi y voient une solution à un problème. Certainement pas grand monde finalement.


----------



## cillab (28 Janvier 2015)

AH!!!  la swatch est de retour c'etait de bon produit il m'en reste une


----------



## cillab (28 Janvier 2015)

Defcon a dit:


> Salut à tous )))
> 
> @chinoisurfer : il me semble que la montre peut se porter indépendamment au poignet droit ou gauche. Je ne vois pas ce qui empêche Apple d'offrir une option permettant d'inverser l'affichage et ainsi permettre à tout le monde de la porter.
> 
> ...




bonne réponse  pas grand monde   j'aime ce réalisme et cette sincérité


----------



## chinoisurfer (29 Janvier 2015)

John McClane a dit:


> La montre sera orientable de l'autre côté pour les gauchers qui veulent la porter sur le poignet droit. Elle est donc compatible pour les gauchers.



Tu as un lien ?  car étant gaucher je porte obligatoirement une montre au poignet droit et molette coté main et non côté bras. 
Après pour ce qui est de l'autonomie j'attends aussi des tests plus poussé car au final sa fait vraiment peu les 19H de la rumeur.  
Sinon date officielle de la sortie de la watch: Avril.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2015)

chinoisurfer a dit:


> Tu as un lien ?  car étant gaucher je porte obligatoirement une montre au poignet droit et molette coté main et non côté bras.
> Après pour ce qui est de l'autonomie j'attends aussi des tests plus poussé car au final sa fait vraiment peu les 19H de la rumeur.
> Sinon date officielle de la sortie de la watch: Avril.


L'interface qui peut changer d'orientation, c'est Apple lui même qui l'a confirmer il me semble.  pour ce qui est de l'autonomie, n'oublions pas que c'est une v1 non plus ! Si elle tient une journée, c'est largement suffisant (pour une v1 !) et personnellement, mes journées durent 16h...  (Du réveil dans le lit jusqu'au moment de m'endormir... ^^)


----------



## Defcon (31 Janvier 2015)

@chinoisurfer Non malheureusement je n'ai pas de lien sous la main, mais il me semble que je l'ai entendu lors de la présentation de la montre, ou peut-être lu dans l'aperçu réalisé sur le site d'Hodinkee.


----------



## fousfous (31 Janvier 2015)

Ça a été confirmé par Apple après la keynote, et y a même eu un article la dessus sur macg


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2015)

A la première keynote de présentation de l'Apple Watch, les gauchers ont lancés une pétition a ce sujet
Voir ici 
Apple a donc effectué une confirmation a la keynote de la société mardi 9 septembre confirmant que  L'Apple Watch sera bel et bien compatible avec l'utilisation qu'en feront les gauchers.


----------



## cillab (31 Janvier 2015)

il faut des montres comme les tasses a cafés la anse et faite pour les droitiers et les gauchés lol je sort


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2015)

cillab a dit:


> il faut des montres comme les tasses a cafés la anse et faite pour les droitiers et les gauchés lol je sort



@cillab: C'est pas ta tasse de thé les montres ?


----------



## cillab (31 Janvier 2015)

bien celle la je la note  tu en a d'autres je prends


----------



## chinoisurfer (1 Février 2015)

ah, donc bonne nouvelle pour les gauchers


----------



## Vanton (13 Février 2015)

Pour ma part le plus gros reproche que j'ai envie de lui faire pour le moment c'est qu'elle sort trop tard ! 

C'était censé être mon cadeau de Noël et plus le temps passe et plus je me dis que ça va finir par être pour celui de l'an prochain... J'aime bien avoir des retours avant d'acheter, lire des tests, voir s'il y a des premiers problèmes... Or là avec la sortie début avril ça repousse l'achat à mi mai ou début juin pour avoir des infos sur le vieillissement des bracelets en cuir (sujet qui m'inquiète, quand on voit la piètre qualité des coques Apple en cuir...), l'autonomie, les défauts éventuels... 6 mois entre l'annonce et la présentation c'est quand même violent. On avait eu la même chose pour le premier iPhone cela dit, mais il me semble qu'il y avait moins de zones d'ombre que pour l'Apple watch dont on ne sait finalement pas grand chose en dehors du design.


----------



## cillab (13 Février 2015)

A mon avis si tu ne veut pas te tromper c'est ROLEX ou BRETHLING  le reste c'est de la  fantaisie


----------



## Vanton (13 Février 2015)

On trouve rarement des Rolex à 350€... ;-) Et je ne porte plus de montre depuis 12 ans à vrai dire, quand j'ai cassé ma dernière Swatch... Ce qui m'intéresse avec l'Apple watch c'est qu'elle en fait plus. Trois aiguilles qui tournent, ça peut être superbe, mais ça me semble moins intéressant à porter.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2015)

A chacun ses gouts


----------



## cillab (13 Février 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> On trouve rarement des Rolex à 350€... ;-) Et je ne porte plus de montre depuis 12 ans à vrai dire, quand j'ai cassé ma dernière Swatch... Ce qui m'intéresse avec l'Apple watch c'est qu'elle en fait plus. Trois aiguilles qui tournent, ça peut être superbe, mais ça me semble moins intéressant à porter.



 La  s'il y a 3 aiguilles ,en plus qui tounent ,  fait comme JURA 'n'hésite pas  dans ce domaine tu peut lui faire entierement confiance


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2015)

cillab a dit:


> A mon avis si tu ne veut pas te tromper c'est ROLEX ou BRETHLING  le reste c'est de la  fantaisie



Je suis de ton avis cillab , 
Oui les 3 aiguilles d'une Rolex coutent moins cher que l'Apple Watch


----------



## cillab (13 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je suis de ton avis cillab ,
> Oui les 3 aiguilles d'une Rolex coutent moins cher que l'Apple Watch




Normal le JURA voisin de la SUISSE grand fabricant de coucou c'est dans les génes  Mais  a MOREZ  j'ais connu professionellement  un fabricant de lunettes 
par contre  à SAINT CLAUDE pour l'office du tourisme il faut embaucher  DSK


----------



## fousfous (14 Février 2015)

3 aiguilles qui tournent ça sert à rien... C'est gâcher de la place au poignet (en plus de faire bling bling) en plus de ne pas pouvoir servir à autre chose (chrono ou réveil par hasard).


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

3 aiguilles , c'est le béaba de la montre


----------



## cillab (15 Février 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> 3 aiguilles qui tournent ça sert à rien... C'est gâcher de la place au poignet (en plus de faire bling bling) en plus de ne pas pouvoir servir à autre chose (chrono ou réveil par hasard).



enfin un connaisseur


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> 3 aiguilles qui tournent ça sert à rien... C'est gâcher de la place au poignet (en plus de faire bling bling) en plus de ne pas pouvoir servir à autre chose (chrono ou réveil par hasard).



enfin sur les 3 , une qui donne les heures , l'autre les minutes et la troisième les secondes , ok pas besoin de cela c'est vrai


----------



## cillab (15 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> enfin sur les 3 , une qui donne les heures , l'autre les minutes et la troisième les secondes , ok pas besoin de cela c'est vrai



AH!! faute avouer et a moitié pardonnée


----------



## fousfous (15 Février 2015)

Ou sinon évolution de la technologie y a l'heure qui est affiché directement, avec même la date, le jour si on a de la chance...
Ah et évidement il y a un Quartz, c'est permet d'être vraiment a l'heure.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Ou sinon évolution de la technologie y a l'heure qui est affiché directement, avec même la date, le jour si on a de la chance...
> Ah et évidement il y a un Quartz, c'est permet d'être vraiment a l'heure.



c'est beau le progrès


----------



## fousfous (15 Février 2015)

C'est vrai, entre une montre mécanique qui se prend 30s par jour dans la vue et une montre à quartz qui perd 1s par an...
Mais bon a bien le droit d'afficher qu'on est le plus riche (et le moins intelligent aussi).


----------



## cillab (18 Février 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> C'est vrai, entre une montre mécanique qui se prend 30s par jour dans la vue et une montre à quartz qui perd 1s par an...
> Mais bon a bien le droit d'afficher qu'on est le plus riche (et le moins intelligent aussi).



AH!!! ma SWATCH   ne ma jamais trahie


----------



## fousfous (18 Février 2015)

cillab a dit:


> AH!!! ma SWATCH   ne ma jamais trahie


Bah si y a un quartz dedans... 
Ou alors tu n'es jamais à l'heure, ce qui ne serait pas étonnant vu le manque de ponctualité des gens que je constate...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2015)

cillab a dit:


> AH!!! ma SWATCH   ne ma jamais trahie



c'est de la fabrication Suisse


----------



## fousfous (19 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> c'est de la fabrication Suisse


Par simple curiosité, ça change quoi que ce soit fait en suisse ou ailleurs? Y a pas de poudre magique qui fait que quand c'est fait en Suisse y a pas de problème et quand c'est fait ailleurs c'est de la merde...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Par simple curiosité, ça change quoi que ce soit fait en suisse ou ailleurs? Y a pas de poudre magique qui fait que quand c'est fait en Suisse y a pas de problème et quand c'est fait ailleurs c'est de la merde...



La Suisse étant quand même le pays de référence pour l'horlogerie


----------



## fousfous (19 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> La Suisse étant quand même le pays de référence pour l'horlogerie


Oui je sais, mais ça ne change rien... Quelque chose n'est pas plus mauvais ou meilleur suivant qu'il a été fabriqué à un endroit ou à un autre du monde... Sinon on peut appeler ça du racisme aussi de dire ça...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui je sais, mais ça ne change rien... Quelque chose n'est pas plus mauvais ou meilleur suivant qu'il a été fabriqué à un endroit ou à un autre du monde... Sinon on peut appeler ça du racisme aussi de dire ça...



La fabrication Suisse reste quand meme l'une des meilleures et des plus prestigieuse au monde , mais tu peux avoir une montre autre que Suisse de très bonne qualité


----------



## fousfous (19 Février 2015)

La qualité reste la même qu'une montre soit fait en Suisse ou ailleurs... Ce n'est pas parce qu'elle est fait en Suisse qu'elle va être magiquement de meilleur qualité...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> La qualité reste la même qu'une montre soit fait en Suisse ou ailleurs... Ce n'est pas parce qu'elle est fait en Suisse qu'elle va être magiquement de meilleur qualité...



A Chacun son avis


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2015)

Pour en revenir au sujet principale , voici un article très intéressant de la version Edition


----------

